# Ticks!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess it is that time of year, our area is always bad with ticks. I have not had a tick on me in 2 years, ever since our chickens were old enough to free range. But I had a tick on me this morning, and it pretty much had to have come from the goats. How do you keep your goats tick free? We frontline our dogs and cats and occassionally spray permethrin on the horses if they are having a problem, but what about goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my goats rarely get ticks and im not sure why -- I dont have any answers on how to keep ticks off them other then to just check around the eyes and ears for ticks (thats where they target goats) and around the udder attachment area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...I never seen them on my goats...

get permectrin II... here is a link... it covers ticks... you can get it from a feed store or other places... this link just tells all the detail... of what it covers... :wink: 
http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Permectrin ... erm-11.htm


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Its our area, my horse never had a tick on him in OH, but in our area of KS we have to spray, same for the dogs and cats, we used to only treat for fleas, but now we have to treat for ticks as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm... my dogs do get a tick here and there...but...I never seen them on my goats and they are in the same area.... :scratch:

Are the ticks actually latching onto your goats?

Sorry you are having an issue with them...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't normally see engorged ticks on my goats but do find them crawling on them as well as tick bites...I use the Bronco horse spray on my goats as a repellant, has worked very well with keeping the ticks from attaching.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I mix my own horse spray

Apple Cider Vinegar
Citronella Oil
little bit of Ivory dish soap
Body oil 

And if I'm having problems I also will put in permethrin. 

Would this be OK to put on the goats?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see any problem with using the home made mix on the goats, I think the Bronco spray I use has permethrin as the main ingredient with citronella.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't know if it would be alright especially when she starts milking??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the horse spray throughout the summer months, though it takes just one thorough soaking in May to keep the bugs away, I do avoid the eyes, nose and teats, and I wash the udder well before I milk after spraying them.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

You may want to use caution when using the Bronco if you have barn cats. Permethrin is harmful to cats. We did have a lot of ticks on our goats last year. They left small raised bumps that were crusty. We pulled several that were feeding but they seemed to prefer our barn cats and our LGDs.


----------

